# Where do you wear your pump????



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all...

Have been chatting to other pumpers/ pre pumpers today about where to wear a pump...

So...where do you wear yours/ plan to wear yours????

Mine is in my bra hehehe


----------



## randomange (Jan 28, 2010)

So far I've been wearing mine clipped to my belt or the pocket of my jeans, but I've also tried wearing it in the front middle part of my bra, and it's comfortable and hidden there as well.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess I steered away from clipping her to me on my trousers cos of being worried I'd drop her into the toilet!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## randomange (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah, see my pump is waterproof! 

I do have to remember that it's there when I go to the toilet, but it's more from a fear of accidentally pulling the site out than anything else.  I think I decided not to wear in my bra most of the time because I didn't want to be reaching into my top to bolus!  It is quite useful when I'm exercising though.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha! I am the opersite! I find that the most handy thing randomange! That is a highly accessable area for me! 

The only thing that bothers me about that is that location warms my pump somewhat, but I have never found anywhere else to be better.

(rips my bras to shreads though heheheheee!)


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine came with a case that clips it to your belt but I got fed up with the canula coming above the top of my trousers. 

I now wear it on a belt round my tummy. It sits in a nice little pouch and the strap is elasticated and fastens with velcro. As it all sits under my shirt I have no worries about catching it on things or it dropping off. 

Even better is it doesn't even make my suit bulge, altho my tummy often does lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

hehe plus with my pump i have a remote with bluetooth so I dont have to even touch my pump to bolus, cool huh  helps me to forget she's there bless her lil cottons!!!


----------



## Cate (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine's in my bra too )  I do have a remote control for it, but haven't really bothered with that at all - well, since I got over the cool factor of having it, lol.

Sometimes I do wear it in my jeans pocket or on my waistband though, especially when my little girl wants a cuddle as if she sits on my knee then she can't really put her head down on me if it's in my bra.  In fact she now tells me to move it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Reading this thread, I suspect Tom is going to have fewer options than you ladies...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Reading this thread, I suspect Tom is going to have fewer options than you ladies...




Indeed. My sister reckons (with ref to my pump in my bra) that we are lucky I got diabetes and not her because she is virtually flat chested and nowhere to put it!

Cheek

Tom will find somewhere....remember, this is the guy who carries a large glucogel in his pocket!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Indeed. My sister reckons (with ref to my pump in my bra) that we are lucky I got diabetes and not her because she is virtually flat chested and nowhere to put it!
> 
> Cheek
> 
> Tom will find somewhere....remember, this is the guy who carries a large glucogel in his pocket!



I heard he told you that to spare your blushes...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I heard he told you that to spare your blushes...




He whipped it out and showed me Northener!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> He whipped it out and showed me Northener!



Tsk! The youth of today! No inhibitions!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Reading this thread, I suspect Tom is going to have fewer options than you ladies...



You can say that again! I was taking a good look at those diabelt things and the things that Medtronic offer.



Sugarbum said:


> Tom will find somewhere....remember, this is the guy who carries a large glucogel in his pocket!



Yup, I'll find somewhere. The amount of pocket luggage I have is quite incredible!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> He whipped it out and showed me Northener!



Dear god, I wish I'd read this page before replying!


----------



## Viki (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Dear god, I wish I'd read this page before replying!



Tom that reply is classic!! Now we all know about your incredible pocket luggage!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Viki said:


> Tom that reply is classic!! Now we all know about your incredible pocket luggage!!!!




Viki, dont worry luv, this thread isnt doing him any harm! Pocket "luggage" indeed!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pocket luggage ladies...please, I'm the innocent young one here  Well, probably not lol.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 29, 2010)

honestly i turn my back on the thread i started for a few hours and I come back to pure filth hahahaha


----------

